# 2 3/4" in. Connectors side by side



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

If Possible.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I just wish I could easily get my hands on no prefab knockout load centers at the box stores or my supply house. I can make my own holes, at least give us the option ...............


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

How are you opening the 1/2" hole to 3/4", with a step bit? It's a pain but if you use a punch with the punch off center you can punch out a crescent and it should be OK.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

The side with two holes has concentric KO’s??


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

If need be, you can take the set screws out of the connectors, mesh the teeth of the two lock rings together, and turn the connectors with your pump pliers until they're tight. Then reinstall the set screws. You may have to try it a couple times to get the set screw to end up facing the right way once it's tight. 

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

B-Nabs said:


> If need be, you can take the set screws out of the connectors, mesh the teeth of the two lock rings together, and turn the connectors with your pump pliers until they're tight. Then reinstall the set screws. You may have to try it a couple times to get the set screw to end up facing the right way once it's tight.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


I've done this when I drill holes too close together.


----------

